

Candy Crush maker's shares collapse after IPO - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/mar/26/candy-crush-king-digital-shares-collapse-ipo

======
greatdox
There was this game called Sweet Tooth that they ripped off and then called
the copycat as Candy Crush. I used to play Sweet Tooth where it was like Sega
Columns but with candy and you matched the candy to remove it. So Sweet Tooth
was a Sega Columns clone, that had tried to clone Tetris for the Sega Genesis.

The 'stuff' has hit the fan, and everyone knows that Candy Crush is a copycat
and they sue others over the use of the word 'Candy' in video games. The
Emperor has no clothes, and with their IPO they cannot innovate enough to show
future growth so the stock tanks and falls and this is normalization.

Zynga went through this as well, made copycats of other games, like Sim Ville
copycatted The Sims. Zynga had tried to recruit me several times, but I
refused, because I knew their business plan didn't work, and I also know that
KIng's business plan is the same as Zynga and other copycat companies.

Microsoft once tried to copy Apple, it was Steve Ballmer's idea and seconded
by Bill Gates. See how well that went for them? Microsoft Surface Tablets lost
$1.89B USD and Ballmer went into 'early retirement' and investors want Gates
gone too. Microsoft might never recover from that, and end up like IBM, Wang,
DEC, Osborne, or even Commodore or Atari.

------
oneeyedpigeon
Either the bubble is bursting, or the market doesn't like copycats.

